# best software??? maptech, max sea, other



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking at adding some software to the boat and wondering if anyone had any opinions on the max sea, maptech or other????

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, I'm a small boater and this may not be much use to you, but since nobody else has chimed in I'll tell you the little I know. I have Maptech Offshore Navigator Lite, not the full version as I do not take my computer on my boat, but it works fine for me. It has interfaced just fine with my Magellan and my Humminbird GPSs. It gives you all NOAA maps.

I use Maptech Terrain Navigator Pro in my work and I've been satisfied with that product too. The one thing I would like to be able to do is bring in a file, like a temperature chart, and overlay it on the nav chart, like I can do with Terrain Nav, but they don't do that.

FWIW


----------

